

Nagios is not a monitoring strategy - ashimmy
http://devops.com/blogs/nagios-monitoring-strategy/
Nagios is a great tool, but by itself it is a poor substitute for a monitoring strategy
======
ashimmy
Nagios is a great piece of software, but if you are going to use it as your
monitoring strategy it is a mistake. Mike Kavis discusses on DevOps.com

